# Drying time....how long?



## Due51 (Oct 26, 2005)

I processed the birds on 4/24. The tail and wings were meated out, pinned to a board and doused with salt for a few days. Then I removed the salt and replaced with a heavy dose of Borax. They've been unber Borax for about a week.

How long does it take to sufficienty "dry out" before I can mount these to the board?

Also, should I put anything on the backside of the fan and wings (ie, felt, cardboard, wood laminate) to hold them in place?

Thanks for your help.
Due


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Depends on many factors, humidity, temp., place where stored. I usually let mine sit for a month, maybe two, in the pole barn. You can tell when they are ready as they will be stiff.


----------



## Due51 (Oct 26, 2005)

YIKES! I had no idea. I thought maybe a couple weeks. WOW.

I have it stored in the basement so the humidity is a little higher and of course, it's cooler down there. 

Oh well, I'll just wait a while.

Thanks
Due


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Mine is in the pole barn. You can accelerate it by putting in the sun on good days. But you have to watch for animals. I usually mount on a rainy day in June or July.


----------



## Taxidermist (Jan 3, 2002)

Shake off the borax let dry for a day then spread bondo on the back side of the quills to hold them in place. Just make sure you get the bondo smooth and flat so it will lay flat on the board.


Rob


----------



## Due51 (Oct 26, 2005)

Bondo?.....like automotive body filler BONDO?

I don't have that lying around the house. Is a two part, 5 minute epoxy a suitable replacement?


----------



## Ebowhunter (Apr 5, 2000)

Usually two weeks is enough to dry them out. Once dry, nothing moves.

I have used hot glue and may try caulk. Bondo works find a well but makes a mess if you need to remove some.


----------



## Taxidermist (Jan 3, 2002)

Caulk, glue, anything to hold it.


----------

